# dr. green thumb



## tokinherper (May 16, 2011)

any in put on the guy? i just purchased 10 irainian auto's(the so called super auto) from them. before i purchased i read a few threads on some other forums that were all very positive about the strain and the company. they are expensive but from what i've read they are worth it. anyone here have any experience?


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2011)

I have heard good things about DRGT but also have heard plenty of skepticism as well from peeps. I think some of the things claimed about the Iranian autos is exaggerated...but that is just my opinion.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 17, 2011)

I might be able to have him chime in here, if you would like to ask him


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 17, 2011)

It's always good getting info from the man himself.


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2011)

I know he hangs a bit at cannetics....one of us shld drop him a pm over there and see if he will pop in here.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> any in put on the guy? i just purchased 10 irainian auto's(the so called super auto) from them. before i purchased i read a few threads on some other forums that were all very positive about the strain and the company. they are expensive but from what i've read they are worth it. anyone here have any experience?


I sit here high on Dr Greenthumb Iranian Autoflower weed and want to tell you, if you grow it right, it will blow your mind. Hopefully you get a few of what I call the Comet cleaner pheno. It's spicy, and sharp and will get you high fast. If you cough while inhaling, lookout, the smoke will hurt your nose like you just did a line of crystal. I have grown the Iranian G13, and it has a same pheno taaste, only ime, the IG13 grew bigger amounts and all around better weed. However, I have a mid summer one growing right now that is in week 2 of flowering, and it's a beast! I love this weed, haha, even more than some regular strains, plain and simple it rocks.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 10, 2011)

hes canadian eh! lol hes all good! nope i dont know him, lol ive heard great things about the iranian auto


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 30, 2011)

My buddy just harvested some Iranian autos he bought. He has yet to let any of us test it (still in the cure). He put them out in mid may, pulled them down mid july, and he says that they averaged about an oz each. Some a little more, some a little less. He said sun exposure seems to be the key with these (as with all the autos I've grown), and the ones that were full exposure were two plus ounces.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 26, 2011)

Well here is the update to mine, it is a giant with massive buds. I think it will be 8 ounces easy, and it isn't really in a super sunlight area, it just has a killer raised bed of soil that it thrives in.


----------



## chemdawg (Sep 26, 2011)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Well here is the update to mine, it is a giant with massive buds. I think it will be 8 ounces easy, and it isn't really in a super sunlight area, it just has a killer raised bed of soil that it thrives in.



Nice job! Iranian Autos are always going to be my go to plant because there just isn't anything else that finishes so fast and has such potency. It's as potent if not more potent than my OG and yields just as much, sometimes more.

Are yu doing a smoke report on these?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow, why don't you tell us how you really feel? lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2014)

Chongsbuddy, please read the rules, there is no swearing on this site. I deleted your post. If you would like to enlarge your vocabulary and try posting again, feel free.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 14, 2014)

looks awesome there forest......how did she smoke?.....i grew a few of his strains......my avatar is his OG...grew his good dog also the iranian g13..///and his chemo which was the worse of the  4 strains that i grew...i would buy his seeds again except for the fact that he is based in canada and charges canadians more for the seeds....kinda pisses me off....if he was anywhere else in the world i could understand that...but it feels like he is just gouging and nickle and dimeing us canadians that just bugs me..what can i say......so i shop elsewhere.....


----------



## MR1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe I noticed that also, I did not like that either so I also moved on.


----------



## chevey (Nov 14, 2014)

_It finishes around the beginning  of Sept. Put it out in May._ 

View attachment rps20141114_103636_827.jpg


View attachment rps20141114_103856_265.jpg


View attachment rps20141114_104107_344.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 14, 2014)

very nice chevey...........how did you like it



>>>>>mr1....excellent...glad you understand where i am coming from on this..nothing worse than a greedy canadian ripping off canadians....shame shame DRGT

GT.....instead of him ripping us off...he would have made a few more sales just from us if he wasn't a rip off to us canadians...i would buy from him again if he would take away the extra charge....but i don't expect him to do that...here is what you should do drgt....charge people with US cash less...so when you get the US cash...turn it into canadian and you get your money ...duh!!!!!!


----------



## chevey (Nov 15, 2014)

:bump:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2014)

Beautiful plants.


----------



## Brohio (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow ! Nice pics...


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 25, 2015)

Im looking for a feminized strain that produce mass amounts of buds..thc is not soo much of a concern but not supper low I still want dank dro..but ill sacrifices some quantity over quality......my la blanka is a 9weeker..maybe something short we also...any advice would be great..tech


----------

